# Driftwood Salvage



## Brigade (Sep 17, 2008)

I have never used an Alaskan or Ripsaw mill but after reading many of the threads on this site I am getting interested. Firewood production only to the present.

Since I have access to a fair amount of beach driftwood.....how usable is it. Can it be used for anything other than beams & posts? Could it used sawn to dimensional structural lumber?

From what I've read here the wood would likely be dryer, thus harder & more wear on equipment. True?

If using driftwood as a wood source is realistic which would be the preferred method of milling....Alaskan or Ripsaw?

Since this is the Cdn Pacific the wood would have been in salt water & species would likely be Alder, Fir or Cedar with sizes to 2 plus feet diameter.

Thoughts & comments appreciated.

Regards


----------



## RPM (Sep 17, 2008)

I milled driftwood with an alaskan all the time when I lived in Victoria, BC and in the logging camps I worked out of up and down the coast. No problems.....Alaskan is good for break down - cants, bigger planks and then resaw with a ripsaw. I've cut varying lengths - size of milled wood depended upon how easy it was (or not) to get off the beach to the pickup.

I've scored lots of primo yellow and red cedar and doug fir. Usually, the stuff I've milled is clean of bark but sometimes with lots of gravel and sand embedded in it depending upon what kind of beach its washed up upon.

Go for it!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## woodshop (Sep 17, 2008)

RPM said:


> ... Usually, the stuff I've milled is clean of bark but sometimes with lots of gravel and sand embedded in it depending upon what kind of beach its washed up upon.



This was my first thought as I was reading this... most driftwood I've come across has been embedded with salt and sand, mortal enemies of bandsaw blades and chainsaw chain. If you can keep away from sand and embedded pebbles, I agree, go for it. As for hardness, depends on how dry the driftwood is, and even though the outside might be bleached and dry, the inside could still be watersoaked from however long it was in the water.


----------



## DRB (Sep 17, 2008)

I have milled wood from the ocean and it always has sand and pebbles in it. But if you have access to it I would mill it. Once the outside is off it should be clear sailing. As far as strength goes the log you are going to cut will have likely came from a boom on its way to the mill or China. If it is good sound wood with small knots its as good as it gets for framing and building.


----------



## Brigade (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for the replies & comments. Now, time to do some research on the best way to mill. Ripsaw for sure but will need some form of Alaskan or ? to break it down. I'll start a new thread after doing some more reading.

Regards


----------

